# Newbie



## woohoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum.  I don't know how I even found it but I'm glad I did.  I have been searching for information on a
particular rv and can't find anything on it.  We are going to see this rv on Saturday and are thinking of purchasing it.  Does
anyone know anything about the 1985 SpaceCraft Golden Deluxe rv?  It is a 5th wheel type except that the paperwork says 
it's a 7th wheel.  The owners have moved it with a 5th wheel truck.  It has 3 axles, is 45' long and has 3 slides.  The owner
says the paperwork gives the weight at 13,260 pounds and it has a 70 amp panel.  I had never heard of a 7th wheel or a
45' long 5th wheel type rv.  While trying to look for it on the internet, I found the manufacturer info but nothing else.  Any
information will be much appreciated.

Woohoo


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 18, 2009)

Re: Newbie

NS, welcome to the forum!

Is this your first RV?  That "RV" is so big it should be classified as a mobile home. You're going to need a really big truck to pull it, and you will have lots of trouble parking it. Perhaps you're already used to that, but I can't tell from your post.

Calling it a "7th wheel" is some kind of gimmick determined by adding up the number of wheels plus the hitch.

A 5th wheel is called that because of the way the hitching mechanism looks and works. It comes from the trucking industry.


----------



## woohoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Re: Newbie

Hi TX,

This will be the first rv that we have owned but we have been rving with relatives in their rv.  It was a travel trailer though.
At this point, we are not planning to take it on trips/vacations.  We are planning to pull it to a specific destination and leave it 
there.  We will be living in it for the next year or so.  The space is a 1/2 acre lot so I don't think we'll have too much of a problem parking it.  I'll know more about it Saturday.  I don't know the width at this point.  The width might pose a problem if the rv is
more narrow than either of the driveways.

From what little information I could gather on the internet, SpaceCraft makes custom units and this one definitely seems so.
It is advertised as a 2/3 bedroom.  The guest bedroom can become 2 guest rooms by sliding the built in folding partion into
place and dividing the room into halves.  Each large enough to accommodate a twin bed and side table.  This area has a 
slide out on each side.

I understand the concept and origination of the 5th wheel term.  DH works in the trucking industry.  Since he works in that
field, he has the ability to park up to a 53' unit (not counting the truck/tractor part) into a slot on the parking lot...pulling in
straight forward and backing it into the slot between the other units.

I am concerned about the truck to pull it (as well as having to apply for and wait to receive permits to pull it).  I was looking last night at the size of trucks needed to pull 16,000 pounds.  Just an estimate of the unit (13,260) weight with the unit stocked with water, our belongings, etc..  I didn't add in the truck weight or hitch weight since I don't know what we will be using to pull it.  I only found a couple of trucks that can pull 16,000 pounds.

I will know more about it Saturday.  I'm going armed with tape measure, note pad, camera and flash light.

Woohoo


----------



## woohoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Re: Newbie



That should have said, "The width might pose a problem if the rv is wider than either of the driveways. 

That'll teach me to re-check my messages before I post them.


Woohoo


----------



## cwishert (Jun 18, 2009)

Re: Newbie

Thats o.k. have you read Rod's post.  You have to know his "short hand" to understand what he is talking about.  Tex is really smart so I always take his advice to heart.  It sounds like you are doing your homework and will be well informed before you get there.  Let us know what comes out.   :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 18, 2009)

Re: Newbie

NS, if you aren't going to travel around with the trailer, then just hire someone to haul it to your location. You don't need to buy a truck to pull it.

You didn't say where you are, but perhaps someone here knows some folks that haul RVs for a living.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Re: Newbie

Hey Carol, Rod don't know short hand, it the short in his brain :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: that makes him write that way. JK u Rod, now I know when he read this he will come back at me.  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh: Carol you are right about Tex, it would be wise to listen and follow his advise, Rod did and look how for he has gotten :laugh:  :laugh: Sorry Rod just couldn't help it. Tex is smart and wise BUT DON'T TELL HIM his head may swell up and he couldn't get his hat on. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 18, 2009)

Re: Newbie

Ah, come on!  I learnt everything right here on this forum! You can, too!  :clown:


----------



## woohoo (Jun 18, 2009)

Re: Newbie

Hi All,

Thank y'all for the input.  I appreciate it.

TX, I am in NW MS.  The rv is in TN...about 140 miles from us.  I'm still trying to locate someone to pull it.  I have a few more numbers to check.
The cost of moving it and finding a reliable, experienced mover will be a big factor in our considering the purchase of this rv.

What I found out about this rv today (I found the manufacturer's phone number and called them) is that their file on it shows it to truly be 45' long.
It is 8' wide.  Now that would bother me except that it has 3 slides.  It is called a 7th wheel cause back in 1985, that's what they called a unit like
this with 3 axles.  They also said it was custom built and it was built as a low profile unit.  Said we'd need a flat bed to haul it cause a regular bed
truck wouldn't do.  However, another person told me a 1 ton dually would haul it.  The manufacturer told me this rv was closer to 14,500 - 15,000
pounds.

Again, we will see it for ourselves soon.  I remain neutral on the idea of purchasing it.  I will want to see it, check it out, do some more research
before making a decision.  If it was a unit I was already familiar with, it might be different.

Woohoo


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 19, 2009)

Re: Newbie

Wow! Never knew they made three slides on RV's back in 1985! Looks like from this site - Space Craft  - they have a lot of these big RV's. They also show a BIG tow vehicle to pull it. Lots of floorplans. This site might help you out a lot about a tow vehicle because they also have a Space Craft RV: DIYGuy's RV Information . Lot's of luck and welcome to the board.


----------



## brodavid (Jun 20, 2009)

Re: Newbie

Welcome to the forum WooHoo, just keep reading and if you got questions there will be a answer


----------



## woohoo (Jun 22, 2009)

Re: Newbie

We went to check out the SpaceCraft Golden Deluxe 5th wheel.  It wasn't all that bad for an older model 5th wheel.  There was some rot from water damage that no one could tell us the source of the leak or if it had been fixed.  Could have been made to be a really nice place but it just wasn't for us.  The towing distance was a big factor in our decision as was the low profile 5th wheel.  A regular bed truck wouldn't have pulled it.  We would have needed to find a flat bed with the 5th wheel hookup for a low profile rv.  After seeing it, we weren't sure it would make a 140 mile + trip.  We decided to give it some thought before making a decision.  On the way home, I was thinking to myself that I really wished we could find a rv closer to home so we didn't have to pull it so far.  When we got here, I got on the computer and first thing, found a local listing for a 35' 5th wheel and at a much better price...and two years newer (not that the difference between a 1985 & a 1987 is that great a difference).  I called but the guy said he couldn't get back home and show it until the next day.  He had had some lookers that day and had 2 more coming early the next morning.  He said if he saw that he could get finished with his project and could make it home in time that afternoon for us to see the rv, he'd call us.  I really wasnt' expecting him to call but he did, we went, the rv "felt" right and seems to only need some cosmetic work but nothing necessary to the use of the camper.  We bought it and just have to go get it.  The owner said we could leave it there until we could get a truck to haul it but I don't want to leave it very long.  I'm ready to get it cleaned up on the inside and use it!    :laugh: 


This one is a 1987 Kropf, front living room, rear bedroom.  I do wish it had slide outs but that's o.k..  

WooHoo/NG


----------

